# Male of Female, which one to go for?



## vukc

Hello all,

I have a question about whether we should buy a male of female GSD west German show-line puppy?

I have somewhat formed my own opinion on this subject but would like to get additional information from GSD owners about this in order to either solidify my opinion or change it 

This GSD will be mostly used as a companion pet dog which will spend his/her time around little kids. Obviously we are planing to enroll him/her in to some obediance classes and see if there is potential for something more...We are not looking to breed our dog regardless if its male or female.

Now debate is whether we go for male or female GSD puppy?

Here is my point of view for female and male - pros and cons (if you can call it that way?). I am sure everybody have different opinion about this choice and I know I will miss many pros and cons for each one - however that's why I am creating this topic....

Female
Pros: Motherly instinct - more chances to be better around little kids, "protection" (we are not talking about PP dogs) connection is focused more on the people then on the property - this is closely connected to previous pro point. Smaller in size (pro for the life inside a house), less urine marking(?).

Cons: If not spayed - in heat twice a year, can become more overly protective then male (?), 

Male
Pros: If not spayed - no heats re-occurrence, generally males look better than females when grown up (looking from the optical appearance and presence).
Cons: Male connection is generally more focused on property - territory then on the people (owners) (?), more urine marking(?), missing the motherly instinct that females have - less "gentler" around little kids (?)


These are some of in my personal opinion for pros and cons for either sex. 
I would appreciate if you could elaborate on this subject and provide me with your opinion about this. I know I have generalized a lot, so please do not bash me for that....just looking for some honest opinions.


Thank you all.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

You will definitely find advocates for both genders are on here. I have both genders and love them equally. If I were forced to choose (don't plan on that every happening) I would go with female. They are smarter...don't get me wrong they are all very smart but there is a difference.
You mentioned males looked better. If you have a well bred dog they are equally beautiful. The males are going to be larger yes but there are beautiful females out there....just take a look at my photo album (not that I'm biased or anything!)


----------



## CaseysGSD

I have a west German show line for all the same reasons and goals as you and we went female, personal decisions for me I guess, I have always been partial to females and just an FYI she is WONDERFUL with my kids (3 and 5)


----------



## LaRen616

I would say male.

I have a male GSD, a male GSD/Husky mix and now there is a male Rottweiler puppy living with me. 

I love males because they tend to be bigger, more intimidating, they have silly sides and they are total lovers. I will always choose male over female. I have 3 female cats and they all have attitude problems, I couldn't imagine having a female dog with an attitude problem.


----------



## Stosh

I've had two female gsds and thought I preferred them- until I got our male Stosh. He's slower to mature physically and mentally, but much more affectionate than the females and definitely more laid-back, calmer, has more confidence. He's 11 mos, haven't had any marking or aggression issues and he's still intact.


----------



## Denali Girl

I honestly don't think you can say a female is "always this way" and a male is "always that way". As for West German show line but you just want a pet? There are so many great lines out there, czech dogs are great all around with great drive and are loving as well but IMO if the dog comes from a good breeder and is of sound temperament he or she will be a great dog? This is just my 2 cents and I can be way off. Good luck


----------



## PaddyD

Depends on what issues you prefer to deal with? If you spay/neuter then it just depends on the dog. With a pup you never really know what you're going to get but you can do a lot of homework and checking on breeder/breeding to help yourself out.
We prefer a female because they are usually smaller and don't pee all over the place.
Also, they have more belly to rub. ;-)


----------



## ZAYDA

PaddyD said:


> Depends on what issues you prefer to deal with? If you spay/neuter then it just depends on the dog. With a pup you never really know what you're going to get but you can do a lot of homework and checking on breeder/breeding to help yourself out.
> We prefer a female because they are usually smaller and don't pee all over the place.
> Also, they have more belly to rub. ;-)


LOL Belly to rub I like that one. Myself I owned 3 males all passed but at the time I was a young man and I wanted a manly monster dog. My last two GSD's are female and still with me and they are so much sweeter and willing to please along with the fact that I tend to believe smaller equals a better chance for better health so I can see both sides but my females would be my choice.


----------



## BestK9GSD

Do you have a dog already? If so, whatever the sex of that dog is, I would recommend getting the opposite. Just my 2 cents too


----------



## CaseysGSD

PaddyD said:


> Also, they have more belly to rub. ;-)


 
That cracked me up!!


----------



## BergerAllemand

*Both are fantastic and different*

I have had over 20 GS, and have had very different relationships with male and female dogs. 

My female dogs have always been more sneaky than the male. They tend to den more, and be more interested in my kids than the male ever were. 

My male dogs have always been more protective in the greater sense: the female tend to take attention to detail (kids, belongings), the male tend to protect everything as a whole. 

Ultimately, I have found that it doesn't matter which gender you go with. What matters is the relationship you develop with your dog and how you are going to bond and live together. The rest will fall into place. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Lesley1905

I think either way you will end up with a great dog! I think they will both be protective and good companions. Good luck with whichever one you chose!


----------



## Deuce

Lesley1905 said:


> I think either way you will end up with a great dog! I think they will both be protective and good companions. Good luck with whichever one you chose!


I agree!


----------



## vukc

Hey people, 

Thank you all on your replies. We personally have been leaning more towards the female puppy - and your answers have somewhat confirmed our conclusion and choice....however if the breeder happen not have enough female puppies, we might than take a male one 

Thank you all again.

P.S. However if anybody else has any comments on this subject, please feel free to comment - maybe we can learn something new


----------



## liv

Ultimately, temperament is more important than gender. Talk to your breeder and let them know exactly what you want in your dog - lifestyle, activity level, temperament, drives etc. I wanted a male, but needed a very social, confidant dog that could cope with lots of people coming and going at my DH's business without being protective or stressed. The breeder called me the day that she was assigning puppies and said all of the males were too "in your face" to be happy in that situation, so we got the most social puppy in the litter - a female. She has been exactly what we wanted! No matter which you end up with, I'm sure you will end up with a dog that you will all bond with and your family will grow together! Can't wait to hear what you get!


----------



## JKlatsky

It's all personal preference...

Personally I like males. They seem to have a more go with the flow attitude. More gregarious and easy going. They seem to be more resilient to handler error. More likely to have some kind of dominance issue as they mature...but I always consider that pretty easily managed if leadership is in place from the time they are young. 

Females have always struck me as more stubborn and more "one person" kind of dogs. They seem to be more reactive in general, although can be easier for a person to handle. They do not seem to hold up as well if there are mistakes made in their training. 

However, again. It's personal preference. I've met some nice females that I wouldn't mind having in my house, and some males that you couldn't give me...


----------



## Deuce

JKlatsky said:


> It's all personal preference...
> 
> Personally I like males. They seem to have a more go with the flow attitude. More gregarious and easy going. They seem to be more resilient to handler error. More likely to have some kind of dominance issue as they mature...but I always consider that pretty easily managed if leadership is in place from the time they are young.
> 
> Females have always struck me as more stubborn and more "one person" kind of dogs. They seem to be more reactive in general, although can be easier for a person to handle. They do not seem to hold up as well if there are mistakes made in their training.
> 
> However, again. It's personal preference. I've met some nice females that I wouldn't mind having in my house, and some males that you couldn't give me...


Nicely said!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also think it's personal preference especially if you have no other dog in the house to consider. 

I like both genders for different reasons. My males have been as JKlatsky describes, go with the flow attitudes, I found them to be more velcro-y, biddable and easy trainers, kinda doofy, but in a good way.

My girls, (and I'm on my 2nd one), seemed to mature faster, quicker learners, more 'one person' dogs, more serious, easy for ME to handle, maybe not others tho

I like them both for different reasons, my next one will be a male


----------



## codmaster

I think that you will certainly find much more difference among individuals than you will between a male or female in general. We have had both and the differences among individuals would make it very difficult to generalize.

I think that personal preference would play a big role also. A good breeder will help you pick the puppy 9either) to best fit your list of requirements!


----------

